
Twitter Plans to Start Making Money Off People Who Don't Even Have Accounts - walterclifford
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/twitter-plans-to-start-making-money-off-people-who-dont-even-have-accounts_5669e55ce4b009377b24592b
======
laarc
_The company has said that ads targeted at logged-out users - or people who
view tweets without a Twitter account - would bring in $2.50 in average
revenue per user (ARPU). Its logged-in user base brings in more than $4 in
ARPU._

What's the time scale? $2.50 per user per year seems high. Per lifetime, it
seems low.

